# Macey



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 28, 2007)

[align=center]*MACEY'S STORY*[/align]


[align=center]My mother said I could get another rabbit, and I so so excited. I had another one but she just got too aggressive for me to handle. Anyways, my mom's old friend's friend raised rabbits, so my mom called her and we asked if she had any lops (which is my heart breed) and she said yes. I was so excited. So before vacation, we went to go reserve my holland lop for when I got back. Her holland lop had a litter of 4. She had 3 of them in a pen together, which is all I saw at first, but I wasn't really sure on which one I wanted. So I just picked one of Macey's sisters because I wasn't sure. But then mom pointed out this little baby in a pen with some wild ones she was raising for dog training I guess. The breeder told me that she was the runt and she wasn't eating very much, that's why she put her in there where there was less babies so she might have a chance to eat more. My mom said she liked her the best and I agreed. I'm so glad she spotted that little thing. We decided her name on the way home that day. Mom a couple weeks later said that I didn't need another rabbit so I almost didn't get her. I didn't talk to my mom all weekend after that. I was so upset. But that Sunday, mom left and came back and handed me a basket. I looked inside and there was my little Macey. I was so happy and upset at the same time. I was happy because there was my baby, but upset because mom was gonna think I'm just a spoiled brat who is only happy when I get what I want. But I didn't care, I took Macey outside and held her. She was the sweetest. And she still is. Now me and Macey are living happily ever after.[/align]
Name: Macey

Age: 1 year

Breed: Holland Lop



July 27, 2007


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 28, 2007)

Beautiful Bunny. I look forward to more pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 29, 2007)

Me too! Hi pretty Macey!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh my, Macie is stunning - andthose are some beautiful pictures!:bunnyheart


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pictures! Great bun!  I look forward to seeing more of her pretty face


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

She is one pretty little girl.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you guys very much!



August 1, 2007


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 2, 2007)

Macey's on my bunny-nap-list!!!


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

*TK Bunnies wrote: *


> Macey's on my bunny-nap-list!!!


Mine too!!Better watch out Montana! 

Macey really is a beautiful rabbit, her colouring is gorgeous!:bunnyheart I look forward to more pictures of the little cutie. :biggrin2:

~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 2, 2007)

I guess I'll have to watch her carefully so she doesn't turn up missing! 

Thank you! : D

Right now, I'm trying to convince my parents to let Macey have a friend. Wish me luck with that!


----------



## buck rogers (Aug 3, 2007)

She's very cute! Good luck


----------



## lagadvocate (Aug 3, 2007)

What a lovely girl! I just adore Hollands, and those are some really great shots you've got there! 

:adorable:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 13, 2007)

She is so adorable!

You are a great photographer! What camera do you use?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 13, 2007)

Haha, thank you. : )!

I'm not sure, it's my dad's and I like to play around with it. I'll go see in a little bit what kind it is.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 14, 2007)

August 14, 2007


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 14, 2007)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> August 14, 2007



I LOVE this pic! Hahaha, too cute!



I love the pics, looking forward to more!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks!!

I tried to get a picture of her wearing sunglasses, but she hated that. :?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 14, 2007)

SHARING CARROTS 






...'Till she takes it. :c 




















Ms. Daisy Mae wannabee


----------



## somedaii (Aug 14, 2007)

Macey is adorable! i love your pics, very nice.

-sabrina


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 14, 2007)

Macey is so adorable!

Phinn does the same thing... I give him a carrot, and he YANKS it out of my hand, and runs away with it...

*little brat*

:expressionless


----------



## Ivory (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh Macey is adorable, I want to steal her! Add me to that bunny-napper list!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 16, 2007)

Haha, I'll have to keep an extra eye on her.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 17, 2007)

August 17, 2007


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 17, 2007)

Macey is so cute. What a beautiful little bunny !!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 25, 2007)

She is just so adorable!

You take some wonderful photos too!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks!

Of course, those are a few from about 100. She likes to move a lot so they blurr.


----------



## Lassie (Aug 25, 2007)

Very cute bunny........Lassie


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 26, 2007)

August 26, 2007


----------



## binkies (Sep 12, 2007)

She is absolutely perfect! Can I have her? :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Sep 14, 2007)

Noooo 

September 3, a late one. : p


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Sep 16, 2007)

September 15, 2007

Here's a video for a change!

Macey in her new cage.

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=EEHwrWCKDrE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=EEHwrWCKDrE[/ame]

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=LDw4n3d3iVk]http://youtube.com/watch?v=LDw4n3d3iVk[/ame]




OLD VIDEOS

January 18, 2007

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=XDABOFMB7qI]http://youtube.com/watch?v=XDABOFMB7qI[/ame]

April 16, 2007

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=hO5u176CRNE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=hO5u176CRNE[/ame]

April 21, 2007

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=_ImAfMnVHYs]http://youtube.com/watch?v=_ImAfMnVHYs[/ame]


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 16, 2007)

That is so adorable!

Macey is seriously at the top of my bunny-nap list :hearts

Her hutch is so nice and big, she loves it so much in the video. What a cutie!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 1, 2007)

This was for Friday September 28's Pet pageant~!


----------



## cmh9023 (Oct 1, 2007)

So cute!!! She should have won the pageant for sure!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks!

I thought so to, but nothing but dogs one not counting categories most unusual and smallest.

I just live in a dog community. :?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with cmh9023, she definitely should have won.

Those pictures are just too *ADORABLE*.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 7, 2007)

Good news

Macey is finally using the bottom part of her cage! I'm so thrilled over that! I guess she just needed time to get use to the ramp.

And she entered the PetSmart costume contest and the RO contest on here. 
She hopes that you guys will wish her luck on both. And she also entered Bountiful Bunnies costume contest. So please with her luck on that too.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 10, 2007)

How adorable!!! I love the costume...:happyrabbit:Here is a little good luck dance for Macy!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 10, 2007)

Macey is so goodlooking! :shock:

I love all your pictures of her, they always come out really nice .


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 10, 2007)

Aw, good luck *my* little baby Maceeeyyyy! :nod


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Yours? :grumpy

Haha j/k My Macey!

















Parker, the dog, was loving Macey. They played a friendly game of chase until the neighbor dog scared them both.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 14, 2007)

I was pretty bored so I tried to draw Macey. Ughhh it looks sloppy. I think now I'm gonna try and sit down and concentrate on another one and try and make it look good. I made it small so it looks semi-better.


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 14, 2007)

Aww, that's a cute drawing! I looove Macey.:bunnyheart


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 14, 2007)

Thats a great drawing! Macey gets cuter and cuter every day, doesn't she!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 23, 2007)

*MACEY'S WISHLIST*

Whitmor White Wire Storage Cubes, Set of 4 *x3*

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5005200


*ExquisiCatÂ® Litter Pans* 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750947&cp=2767033.2769041&pg=3&fbx=0&fbn=Taxonomy%7CLitter+Boxes&f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F2769041&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1

*Petmate Pet Escort* 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751228&cp=2767033.2768996&fbx=0&fbn=Taxonomy%7CCarriers&f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F2768996&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1

*Expandable Cat Tunnel*

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755454&cp=&sr=1&origkw=tunnel&kw=tunnel&parentPage=search&keepsr=1

*Basket With Handles - Timothy Hay *

http://store.nexternal.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=bsybunny&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=956737697&Count2=873878121

*Cottontail Cottage *

http://store.nexternal.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=bsybunny&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=956737697&Count2=873878121

Western Timothy Hay

http://www.oxbowhay.com/Shop/showProduct.sp?PRODUCT_NO=35

*THATS IT FOR NOW*


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 28, 2007)

Must... resist... buying Macey everything from her wish list! She is SUCH a pretty girl, goodness. I love looking at pictures of her. She's beautiful and adorable and looks so snuggly! I think Rory's future girlfriend will be either a holland lop or a Netherland Dwarf, there are few breeders in my state but I'm in contact with a Holland Lop breeder who actually only has one pair. She describes the dad as a solid fawn and the mom as a broken frosted pearl. Sounds like pretty babies, maybe I'll have a pretty little Macey look alike! :biggrin2: What is her coloring called?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha DO IT! BUY HER ALL THE STUFF so I don't have to. 

Macey thanks you for your compliments. The camera wasn't cooperating tonight though, it wouldn't focus. Macey held her poses pretty long but the stupid camera was being...stupid! She's so tolerant with me and my picture taking.

You should get a Holland Lop, because I am nuts for them! And that way I can stalk your posts for pictures. 

I think they call Macey's coloring sooty fawn.


----------



## swanlake (Oct 28, 2007)

awww soo cute and i LOVE your avatar...did ya just change it?


----------



## katt (Oct 28, 2007)

aw, what a cutie!

i love her color!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 31, 2007)

http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/

MACEY GOT SECOND PLACE!!!

And he name spelled wrong. 

THANKS KATIE

"Second place and winner of a premade salt dough bunny of their choice is Macy the scallywag"


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

Congrats on the win :biggrin2:

I just watched the first Macey video where she tips her food bowl over. It was so funny. 

*Tastes* "Ugh! This is sooooooo _not_ what I asked for!" *Flips bowl over*

Lol 

I love love Macey and I looved her pics from the pageant :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 1, 2007)

She's a brat, isn't she?

Haha. thanks <3

Macey also got 2nd in the Photo Phile contest






I think she ended up with 12 or something, but that's just when I screen capped it.

Thank you so much to everyone who voted!

And if you view Rory's christmas list, Macey is on there. Seeing that was the biggest I've smiled all day. Keep dreaming Rory!!! But you are more than welcome to come here!!!






This is her hutch, now plasticfied to keep her nice and warm.


And these were takin' with my crappy camera, so sorry for the quality.











I will post more when imageshack stops being so slow!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 1, 2007)

YYYAAYYYY!! Congrats Macey! :biggrin2:


Your hutch looks very cozy. And you are adorable as usual. I just wanna eat you up :rofl:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 1, 2007)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wvt6zZzF0lk]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wvt6zZzF0lk[/ame]


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 1, 2007)

Heck with the crappy photos, they will be tucked away in my Macey picture photo album on my computer.

Here are some ones I took today



















































She looks really light here. Haha.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 1, 2007)

Soo adorable. Such a scrumtios little video, I just love her tongue at the end :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 3, 2007)

"I disapprove of me not being in this book, so I'll eat it."


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 3, 2007)

EEEEE! Macey is so freakin' adorable, I just want to pick her up and squeeeeeze! I love Macey pictures! She has a nice little playpen, too. Maybe she's sad because she's not in the book?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 12, 2007)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


>


What Great pics...These are my absolutefavorite! Macey is quite a character!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 12, 2007)

Maymay is such a pretty girl! I love her. She looks like she's having fun with her doggie friends! So cute. Is her nose running a little bit? It kinda looks like it in a couple pictures. Thanks for more Macey pics, can't wait for the next update!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, it's running a little bit, and yesterday she sneezed a couple times. I'm keeping an eye on her, I hope she'll be ok. 

Thanks for posting you guys :hug:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 13, 2007)

Aww! She's so cuute!

Are the dogs yours too? They are adorable.

Oh and I wouldn't worry about the nose thing unless it keeps on for another couple days, or gets worse. it could be the cold weather :dunno.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 13, 2007)

How is the little darling today? Just wanted to let you know that I showed my boyfriend pictures of Macey last night and he loved her, he even talked about her later that night because he thinks she's so CUTE! I agree!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 13, 2007)

She got mad at me today, I accidently spilled water on her.  She got wet, so I brought some blankets out and dried her off and wrapped a dry blanket around her, but she was in no mood for cuddling. Poor girl. It's a good thing she is not a grudge holding bunny.

Haha, thanks Glad he liked her too!

You need to find a Macey clone for Rory!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 17, 2007)

Macey is feeling better. 













My first yawning picture!!!...sorta haha, I missed her whole face.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's a craptastic video

WARNING

-One bad word in the song

-Horrible filming that could possibly make you sick

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=vCIzAmbAfog]http://youtube.com/watch?v=vCIzAmbAfog[/ame]


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 20, 2007)

That video is great!

Haha, me and my whole family we ooing and aahhing over the wonderful Macey .

My parents really like her. lol.

anywaayy, she's adorable. Give her a kissey from aunty silvie !


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks :hug:

I wanna try and make a non-wobby video, haha. Wish me luck on that one.

I'm glad they like her 

MACEY kids and parents approved

Annnd I will


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know Macey could hold her ears up! Can all lops do that? I love the pictures, especially the butt shot and the one where she's in the house with her tail sticking out one end and head out the other. So cute!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 20, 2007)

Shiloh- depending on the bunny, some lops have quiet good ear control. Some don't have any. It really depends. They tend to put their ears up when their is a loud noise (airplane overhead etc.)

It may be the wind in that pic too .

But I bet Macey is just talented with her ears :biggrin2:.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 20, 2007)

Haha, wouldn't it be cool if Macey could do that? 

But actually, I was playing with her ears and took a quick shot before they fell back down.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 21, 2007)

I didn't know some lops could do that! Maybe Rory isn't a mini lop mix after all. When I posted asking what Rory was, everyone agreed that his face, size, build, etc is definitely mini lop, but his ears are sometimes both up, sometimes both down, sometimes airplaned, but 50% of the time one is up and one is down. Hence thinking he is a mix. But someone (sorry don't remember who) said she thought he was a full mini lop with crazy ears. 

Hehe, when I first saw the picture, I was looking to see if someone was holding onto the tips of her ears! She is such a sweet girl. Is she all better now? Ya know, if you ever need someone to take her off your hands, I would be more than happy to help you out.

Goes off to dream...


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 2, 2007)

REMEMBER TO VOTE MACEY


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 2, 2007)

AAWW! Maacceeeyy!

She is ssoo cute. I love her.

Im am SO voting for her :biggrin2:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 2, 2007)

Macey is soooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!

*writes macey down for bunny napping list*



You've got my vote!:biggrin2:



-April and Bunbuns


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 2, 2007)

There's *MY* Macey!

I've never seen a rabbit with such great character and expression on it's face as miss Macey. Your pictures are wonderful too, so sharp and clear and awesome lighting.

More please?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks guys <3



















I'll be uploading videos soon~

MACEYLOVESTHESNOW

She had the greatest time out there today.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 5, 2007)

AHH I love Macey! She always brightens my day with her incredible cuteness! I must bunnap her and make her my own, then I can cuddle her all I want...


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 5, 2007)

Macey looks so adorable in the snow!! Seems to me that all our buns enjoy the snow! i took bunbuns out a couple of days ago too! Great pictures!:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 5, 2007)

Lookie! I found a Macey who needs a home!!
http://www.afairshare.org/details.php?image_id=1240

Waaaant :inlove: Then I wouldn't have to bunnap your Macey!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 6, 2007)

Aww thanks you guys!



SHILOH! YOU HAVE TO GET HER!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 6, 2007)

Montana, I think she's been adopted actually! She isn't on Petfinder and according to that page, she was brought to the shelter in April. I will call the shelter (they don't have an e-mail address?) to find out if she's still there, I hope she's been adopted by someone nice. She's so cute though! Hehe imagine the confusion on the board if there were a Macey twin... :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 17, 2007)

That would be awsome to confuse the board, haha. Did you hear anything?



Oh, and for christmas, I got a new camera so there will be even more Macey, so everybody watch for Maceyspam! I'm still figuring out how to use it though.






"I looove your leg mommy :]"


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 17, 2007)

Awww! I wub me some Maceyy!

She's so adorable. I love how she litterally looks like a little model posing in all of her pics !


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 27, 2007)

Hows the new baby?

Cough

Cough

Anna and Violet


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 28, 2007)

The new baby is good thanks for asking. 

I'm going to make a new blog with her and Macey together on new years day. So keep on the lookout!


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 29, 2007)

Yay! baby bun pictures!!! have you seen the pics of Violet?(Here http://www.rabbitsonline.com/view_topic.php?id=30783&forum_id=6)

Anna


----------

